# Many Riders Are unable to Rate



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

I noticed I been taking lots of trips and my 5 star ratings have not been increasing so I decided to take a trip and after the trip the app did not give me the option to rate my driver . So I asked several riders if they are having issues and they all said that the option to rate drivers is not coming out on the new updated rider app.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I noticed I been taking lots of trips and my 5 star ratings have not been increasing so I decided to take a trip and after the trip the app did not give me the option to rate my driver . So I asked several riders if they are having issues and they all said that the option to rate drivers is not coming out on the new updated rider app.


More uber games.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

A T said:


> More uber games.


Honestly though most riders don't know how the rating system works and the ones who use it as a weapon against the drivers. Doubt this happening but maybe the rating system is slowly going bye bye.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Like I've said before, I don't think the average person just starting to take Uber rides realizes that 5 star is so important- you wouldn't normally think that when confronted with a 5 point rating system. I can totally see new passengers thinking "oh that driver was a good driver, decent, got me there without problems, I'll give him/her a 4." And not realize that actually puts the driver in jeopardy and isn't considered good by Uber.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Like I've said before, I don't think the average person just starting to take Uber rides realizes that 5 star is so important- you wouldn't normally think that when confronted with a 5 point rating system. I can totally see new passengers thinking "oh that driver was a good driver, decent, got me there without problems, I'll give him/her a 4." And not realize that actually puts the driver in jeopardy and isn't considered good by Uber.


The occasional four doesnt put yourself in jeopardy, not getting enough five stars is what does it.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well that's what I'm saying is most people who aren't Uber savvy would not know to always rate a 5 unless something was wrong.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Are you new? That happened to me too. The minute you get your first non-5 star, the rating plummets because you don't have many ratings for your average yet. It may drop even more, before gradually starting to go up once you get more and more ratings.


----------



## Goc423 (Dec 3, 2016)

Maybe they just waited too long to rate?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If they have the rider app open upon ride completion, they will get the prompt. If not, then they would have to go into the emailed receipt and rate that way. ( They'd have make an effort to rate us) 

This means fewer rated trips, and a higher % of non 5s to 5s because if unhappy they dont mind making an effort.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Passengers still can rate you. Before the rating screen used to pop up and cover the screen. Now it is on the bottom of the screen and very small. They can still rate you from their email.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> Passengers still can rate you. Before the rating screen used to pop up and cover the screen. Now it is on the bottom of the screen and very small. They can still rate you from their email.


Yes, they just have to put forth a little effort. This means a lot of riders will not rate you at all. Unhappy riders, will most likely make that effort . this means a higher ratio of non-5s to 5s. yay!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yes, they just have to put forth a little effort. This means a lot of riders will not rate you at all. Unhappy riders, will most likely make that effort . this means a higher ratio of non-5s to 5s. yay!


Yeah my number of rated trips has dipped


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

At least, we are all in this together. My number of rated trips is falling and my rating is too. Not enough 5* to off set the less than 5.... Thanks for nothing, Uber, once again.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> At least, we are all in this together. My number of rated trips is falling and my rating is too. Not enough 5* to off set the less than 5.... Thanks for nothing, Uber, once again.


I guess those badges were supposed to offset the 5 star ratings.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I've emailed requesting that the option to rate be brought back to the forefront of the rider app, that should do it. **sarcastic inflection **

No one voluntarily thinks, oh how about I open the UBER app so I can rate the 10 trips I took this week...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You can order another uber without rating you driver.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

unPat said:


> You can order another uber without rating you driver.


Yes that is correct .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea i used to get 70-80% rated trips. Its definitely gone down since the latest app update.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

I now have over 100 trips, and I'm guessing only about half of them have been rated, I think I have 45 five star. I don't think a lot of people bother with it. I make a point of rating every rider 5 star as I slide the complete trip slider, unless there was something wrong with them, which is rare. I've only rated one person low, and that was that nightmare trip going across the wrong bridge in another thread.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> Several riders said that the option to rate drivers is not coming out on the new updated rider app.


.............and your complaint is __________________________________________________?



freediverdude said:


> people who aren't Uber savvy would not know to always rate a 5 unless something was wrong.


Many users think that it is similar to the Michelin system and that you give five stars only to scrape, bow and kowtow. Most are amazed when you tell them that Uber and Lyft consider anything less than five stars unacceptable.


----------

